# Going to get a new BSNL BB connection - suggestions ?



## shijilt (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi, 
I am going to request for a new landline connection - only for broadband needs.
I have called the customer care , and they said I need to get a landline connection first , after that I can request for a broadband connection.....

Q1.So what are documents I should submit for a new LL connection ?
Q2.How much should I pay @ first ?
Q3.Should I buy the phone ?
Q4.Can I request for the broadband and LL together ?

I am from Kerala.
I don't even know if they have a slot free in my area. I will find it tomorrow.....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2015)

Better search for local ISPs or Railwire.

BSNL should be avoided as much as possible.


----------



## shijilt (Sep 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Better search for local ISPs or Railwire.
> 
> BSNL should be avoided as much as possible.


Tried that already . non are available .
Only wireless networks are available .
I am using MTS 40 GB plan now .
15 GB day and 25 GB n8.
Speed 10-200KBPS.
128 KBps most time.
Less than 10 KBps sometime ..
Gives bill of 1700-2100/month .
Max use 55 GB - with speed booster.
I think BSNL will be much better.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 25, 2015)

shijilt said:


> Tried that already . non are available .
> Only wireless networks are available .
> I am using MTS 40 GB plan now .
> 15 GB day and 25 GB n8.
> ...



Then go with ULD 1445 plan. 1mbps post FUP. Don't buy "speed booster" packs. 

Also, try not to get a land line phone. Don't buy their modem/router either. If FTTH is available in your area, try to get the ULD 1445 plan on FTTH.


----------



## shijilt (Sep 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Then go with ULD 1445 plan. 1mbps post FUP. Don't buy "speed booster" packs.
> 
> Also, try not to get a land line phone. Don't buy their modem/router either. If FTTH is available in your area, try to get the ULD 1445 plan on FTTH.


But for FTTH connection, isn't the modem costly?
Is it possible to get the 1445 plan in FTTH ?
I am planning to get the 1445 plan.
Without at least 128 KBps speed , its useless.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Then go with ULD 1445 plan. 1mbps post FUP. Don't buy "speed booster" packs.
> 
> Also, try not to get a land line phone. Don't buy their modem/router either. If FTTH is available in your area, try to get the ULD 1445 plan on FTTH.



Couldn't agree more.. and yes almost all plans are available on FTTH. 
And yes, FTTH has costlier modem but I am sure it will be worth it.


----------



## shijilt (Sep 27, 2015)

I went to exchange and they said FTTH is not available in here.
I have requested for a new LL then.
And they seem to have less interest in providing new connection.
They said it will take time to give new connection, there is a strike. etc etc. .... This is why BSNL went down .....


----------



## Ricky (Sep 28, 2015)

shijilt said:


> I went to exchange and they said FTTH is not available in here.
> I have requested for a new LL then.
> And they seem to have less interest in providing new connection.
> They said it will take time to give new connection, there is a strike. etc etc. .... This is why BSNL went down .....



Make an RTI  .. see this thread, its quite easy.. and will cost you  Rs. 20-30 (including postage).
*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/194996-bsnl-rti-campaign-its-public-ltd-company-we-need-fix.html

Ask them why "This local exchange  is not giving new connection or something similar".. and then see those exchange guys running for their money  

Further you can also send a registered mail to their head in Delhi, local headoffice informing their reply and attitude, again see them running for their money


----------



## Flash (Sep 28, 2015)

Port Speed*Monthly Rental **(INR)Data UsageAfter FUP10Mbps*109940GB1Mbps*10Mbps***1249**60GB**1Mbps*

^ These plans will fit well for you in Railwire.


----------

